# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Triệt lông dễ dàng tại nhà mùa hè năm nay

## conchung68

Chăm sóc bản thân mùa covid, nhớ đừng quên nghe. Chị nào lông dài là cắt tạo hình ngay. Nên nhất là cạo sạch triệt sạch cho nó đẹp. Da sáng không có lông mịn mềm ai ấn tượng. Quyết tâm làm đẹp cho người ta ngưỡng mộ nè. Vài cách sau bạn có thể xử lý được hết. Học triệt lông tại nhà với các chuyên gia nhé.



*xóa lông bằng cà chua*
 Cà chua nguyên chất luôn là phương pháp tẩy lông nhanh và đơn giản nhất. chị em có thể cắt mỏng, bạn có thể ép lấy nước cốt cũng là 1 cách làm rụng lông tự nhiên, dễ chịu.
 Trong quả cà chua có chứa nhiều dưỡng chất có khả năng làm mềm nang lông, dưỡng sáng, giảm thâm sần vùng da nách.


_áp dụng_
 +: chọn 2 quả cà chua chín, lột bỏ vỏ, cắt miếng nhỏ cho vào máy xay lấy nước cốt.
 +: Vệ sinh sạch sẽ vùng cần triệt
 +: Lấy nước ép lên vùng da nách giữ nguyên trong 30 phút
 +: Dùng vải đẩy nhẹ lên da để loại bỏ các sợi lông. Xong đi xả sạch lại với nước.
 Mỗi tuần sử dụng cách này 3 lần để sớm có được hiệu quả triệt lông tốt.
 Nhiều chị em chia sẻ cảm nhận sau khi trải nghiệm cách tẩy lông nách bằng cà chua tại nhà. Đa số đều có ý kiến tiện lợi, Tuy nhiên nhược điêm là tốn thời gian và cho kết quả tương đối, đơn giản vì tùy thuộc vào từng cơ thể.
_Xem thêm:_ 

_Kem triệt lông tại nhà có hiệu quả không? https://tavidabeauty.com.vn/kem-trie...ieu-qua-khong/
 Triệt lông như thế nào là an toàn? https://tavidabeauty.com.vn/triet-lo...ao-la-an-toan/_

*[replacer_img]*

 Ngải cứu là loại cây thân thảo có nhiều tác dụng như chữa bệnh, giảm đau nhức, phong thấp… Nhưng ngày nay người ta phát hiện ra còn dùng lá ngải cứu để triệt lông tay chân hiệu quả.

 Nguyên liệu:
 + Một mới
 + Que gỗ
 + Khăn sạchVải màn
 Cách làm:
 + Đưa rửa sạch lá ngải cứu, bỏ hết lá già úa. Bạn cho lá ngải cứu vào xay nhuyễn thành nước.
 + Vét cả cái lẫn nước đắp lên vùng da triệt lông. Tiếp đến Bạn phủ thêm một tấm vải màn mỏng lên trên chỗ lá để bảo vệ bã ngải cứu không bị rơi vương vãi.
 + Để yên 15 phút rồi rửa sạch lại chỗ cần triệt lông.
 Hiểu quả các phương pháp này chỉ mang tính chất hỗ trợ triệt lông, không được lâu dài Vì thế bạn xem cách này là xem tiếp để triệt lông tại nhà. Còn rất nhiều phương pháp khác.
 Nhưng nếu để đạt hiệu quả cao nhất Tavida khuyên bạn nên sử dụng các loại kem triệt lông chiết tổng hợp từ kem triệt lông thảo dược để đem lại hiệu quả cao nhất.
 Xem kem triệt lông tại nhà https://tavidabeauty.com.vn/triet-long-tai-nha/

----------

